# Gourami + Betta = ?



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Since my female betta, Carol, died last month I decided to get an orange dwarf gourami named Sunkist. I really love bettas and looking into it, I'm getting yes/no answers from the gourami/Betta setup.. Someone please help


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

It's a no unfortunately...  I looked into it a half year back. Something about they're too closely related, and they're both semi-aggressive and territorial. It could end badly.

Before I knew that I did have a dwarf gourami + a betta in a 15 gallon (for a couple days). While usually you would expect both to enjoy the tank, the gourami was just hiding and terrified all the time. Run-ins between the two fish were not... great.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks, any fish you think I could Add with my gourami?


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

I currently have a pearl gourami and a betta together in my 3ft setup and I don't have a problem. My betta was meant to be in his own divided section of the tank, but somehow managed to keep moving it and escaping haha I think in most cases though it's a no go, I tried it with a different betta and it didn't even come close to working :/ These guys are also kept with a bristlenose and a school of tiger barbs that just keep to themselves


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a community 29 gal. tank well planted that has been established now for more than 4 years, with 4 dwarf Gourami, 3 head and tail light Tetra, 3 Blood fin Tetra, 3 Congo Tetra 3 Colombian Tetra, Two dwarf Rainbow fish, 2 Skunk Loaches, 1 zebra Loach, 1 Kuli Loach and a dwarf Albino Pleco, and sadly a boat load of bladder snails. Yes I have crowed the tank and I have never had a problem with their behavior. I have the right filtration, the right temperature and many places for each to hide and get away when needed. Knock on wood I have never lost any of them. All of the fish in the tank will never reach more than 3 inches so space has never been a problem that way. A good water change schedule and weekly testing keeps the tank clear and clean. My filtration is a Marineland C 360 canister filter. Filtering 360 GPH. one of the key factors in a healthy tank.

I keep my betta (Harry) in his own 10 gal. tank and he has been with me now for just under 5 years.


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

I love gouramis but I have to agree with the no, even the 'less aggressive' dwarf varieties... 

I tried a 25gal community tank with dwarf gouramis and fancy guppies, and they like to nip at large fins and tails and chase other fish. I imagine only one would survived if a betta and gourami were together. XD

Gouramis and tetras (green or neon) are a nice combo!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

pfenty said:


> Awesome! Thanks, any fish you think I could Add with my gourami?


What size tank do you have? Peaceful bottom dwellers like cories are great. Platies and mollies are good options. Dwarf gouramis can be pretty shy, so anything that isn't super aggressive, nippy, or fast-moving would be best.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

When I was more of a novice, I kept a female betta and a male DG together. It worked for a little while, but then the DG got a bug up his butt and it stopped working out. I rehomed him.

Since then, I've always told people not to mix anabantoids. It *might* work, but the odds are not in your favor and like mixing bettas in sorority settings, things can change very rapidly.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the imput! But remember, right now in the tank is a gourami and 5 armano shrimp. any type of fish that would do well with 1 gourami in a 10 gallon?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I don't think a ten gallon is suitable for a dwarf gourami. I'm probably in the minority when it comes to this, it's my just opinion.

I would say no betta. Maybe get some mosquito rasboras for tank-mates?


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

^+1. I agree, they are better suited in 15gal and up, they need space and heavy vegitation to thrive  I would also not keep any types of Anabantois together because of the agression levels in these fish. 
Its best to get one fish type for the bottom, one for the middle and one for the top of the tank. Bettas use the whole tank and wil become in the way for the guarami. Guaramis like to be in the top and middle prtion of the tank so I would go with a bottom dwelling fish to house with it *If* you get a bigger tank for it 

This is just my opinion following what Ive read


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I tried it and lost a beautiful lavender butterfly HM dumbo. I would not recommend it.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay thanks for the input


----------

